# FUEL- awakens emotional response.



## tirednurse

I don't know how many of you know, or care to pay attention, that I currently work as a home health nurse. This allows me the freedom to "bug out to home" if needed, as well as working within 40 miles of my home as well. 
Since I spend so much time driving from one patient to another I have a Kindle with me that reads book to me as I drive. Otherwise I wouldn't have the time. 

The book I have been reading the last few days I would so far recommend, and I personally see if as more informative than the much talked about "One second after" and it's sequel. FUEL by Nathan Jones. Setting is a college kid who dabbled in prepping who suddenly finds himself in a full blown SHTF situation. He and many others make stupid mistakes that we might find ourselves making too. While the theme is familiar it has got me thinking about the emotions I find myself having just listening to it. The cities surrounding have decided to send the resident to take refuge in the smaller towns, one of which this kid lives close by. The refugees have done nothing to prepare themselves and have now walked 70+ miles to receive promised help and are angry when turned away. 

I have found myself tense and angry with these refugees, thinking to myself, you idiots have brought this down upon yourselves by not listening to what was surely obvious to anyone with ears. What makes you have the right to have what I have worked so hard for? Why should I risk my life and the life of my family to feed those who didn't bother to prepare? If it was me, knowing I could last a year with my family, why should I shorten that to a month by giving it away so we all starve? (ya I get into my books)
Then at the same time I think, do they know? have they been given the information they needed to make the right choices? Most people are blind to what is going on around them, some by choice and some not. Should I be doing more to teach people what is going on and what to do about it? And then the big delima..............If I open my mouth I will look crazy of course, but what about my safety? The more that know what I do, means more that could come to take what is not theirs. 

SO WITHOUT THE USUAL "I WILL SHOUT THEM ON SIGHT" kind of attitude. What are we doing to teach people? Can this be done without putting yourself in danger? or should we just let things happen and weed out the 90% predicted dead and hope we are able to survive again in cave man style.


----------



## Camel923

Personally, I talk about how my parents didn't just throw things away, lived on less than they made, stocked up on the necessities when on sale, had a garden and fruit trees, canned and froze as they grew up during the great depression and just thought that way naturally for just in case. Point out that FEMA says you should be prepared for 3 days and what promises does the government ever actually deliver on? Point to Katrina and let them decide for themselves how well government will provide for them in the worst of times. If interested, then go from there. It is slow and individual but with the average bear having a 30 second attention span you can only do so much. As far as groups or stragglers wanting stuff, feinting epidemic is a good dodge. Perhaps a few Slippy pike's with skulls would help.


----------



## Dirk Pitt

Great post, I too go through a lot of "what if" scenarios in my head, and I try to stay away from the shoot everybody mindset (not that I won't defend myself or family) I just don't want to go there as my first option. I read One Second After and it was probably the most realistic scenarios I have ever read and it awoke a lot of strong emotional things in me too. The die off waves were those most impacting to me. I would like to think I could survive that but who knows.


----------



## Targetshooter

it looks like I have some reading to catch up on ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I don't read many books ,,,,,,,,,,,,, looks like there are two I need to read ,,,,,,


----------



## tirednurse

I "read" a lot while traveling. several books a week. not all fiction but admit those are easier since I only get a few minutes at a time between homes. 
I meet new people constantly and it is always my inclination to teach. Every time I admit a new patient/family I have this company admit packet that includes a bi folded full page sized pamphlet provided by the Red Cross entitled "EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS". I make sure to pull it out and mention it everytime and encourage them to look at it adding the comment " you know they used to recommend being ready to stay in your home for 3 days, and they have now changed that to being 7-10 days. Make sure you are always ahead of your medications, etc...." and every time I get the funny looks and have the feeling they are thinking about the crazy preppers, so I don't elaborate. I very seldom run into any out right preppers.


----------



## OctopusPrime

I never tell anyone about storing extra supplies. I am willing to help people of course in the event. However, I trust no one outside my family and close friends. The help people would receive would be in the form of a carefully thought out gesture. Like charity without a face. At least that is the plan but sometimes plans are ruined and you are forced to decide.

Teaching people can come in a variety of ways. One thing I do is mentioning current events and asking if they camp. Sometimes I notice the preppers, and I talk more with them on the subject of survival. Yet still I do not say I am a survivalist to protect myself and my loved ones. 

Distribution of information is the best offering. Make it practical and most will except it. Those that laugh you can laugh with them and hope they see logic before hard times arrive.

Patience goes a long way.


----------



## Farva

Now: If it comes up, I just stay along the lines of a power outage or storm. A little more advanced would be a loss of job/sickness thing. Now and again someone will bring up SHTF and walmart, and if for some reason I actually care about the conversation, I'll tell them they will die if they try it. Which always leads to the "I'm coming to your house" thing. I try to impress upon them that that is a poor idea in a polite way.

After: Honestly do not know. I do know I have a wife and a small child and I'm not going to feed someone elses family at the expense of my own. Even if it cuts one minute off of my ability feed mommy and baby to save anyone, I'm probably not going to do it, in any kind of emergency. If it isn't the end of the world, they can walk to the gubmint place, if it is, they can pound sand.

I know it's big talk, and more than likely bs, but thinking about it Now, well, I love those two, and I will go with that and I'm pretty sure I'll think the same way then.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Nice pick thanks for sharing. I like a good book and have been searching for a new story to read.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I often talk about prepping to people.. heck they do not know where i live... if just a few buy some extra stuff it reduces the number of bad luck cases a little bit.

I think it is important to tell folks that we had a great depression before in America so hard times will not be a first time event.

With the exception of family, I am not taking anybody into my home, I will provide a sandwich and directions down the road...now if there is a pandemic, I might make people back up and take said food from a distance away from my door.

I am prepared to kill in defense of my family. I am also prepared to help my neighbors or anybody that needs a hand...

I just downloaded FUEL and am going to give it a read 


other good reads

The Shelter: Book 1, The BeginningApr 27, 2015 | Kindle eBook
by Ira Tabankin

Grid Down: A Strike against America - An EMP Survival Story-
by Roger Hayden

and for a christian end times view..this is a trilogy

The Coming (A Last Days Trilogy Book 1) Paul Bortolazzo
September 13, 2011


----------



## tirednurse

Farva said:


> Now: If it comes up, I just stay along the lines of a power outage or storm. A little more advanced would be a loss of job/sickness thing. Now and again someone will bring up SHTF and walmart, and if for some reason I actually care about the conversation, I'll tell them they will die if they try it. Which always leads to the "I'm coming to your house" thing. I try to impress upon them that that is a poor idea in a polite way.
> 
> After: Honestly do not know. I do know I have a wife and a small child and I'm not going to feed someone elses family at the expense of my own. Even if it cuts one minute off of my ability feed mommy and baby to save anyone, I'm probably not going to do it, in any kind of emergency. If it isn't the end of the world, they can walk to the gubmint place, if it is, they can pound sand.
> 
> I know it's big talk, and more than likely bs, but thinking about it Now, well, I love those two, and I will go with that and I'm pretty sure I'll think the same way then.


My family is my world. I wouldn't try so hard if I didn't have them to think about. However, how many can say they would not have a problem turning someone away? I think everyone will and that is what will probably kill us. 
Take for example in this book, one of the character is out patrolling around and sees a woman wandering towards the town he is to turn people away from. when he tries to turn her in the other direction she tells about the horrible experience she has had. she is obviously beat up and worse, hasn't eaten in days, sunburned, skin scratched to hell from walking through the trees to stay hidden from others. The boy doesn't have the heart to send her away with nothing so gives food and water from his bag and then offers her ONE night to rest and then to be on her way. Doesn't turn out that way and I don't know the full story yet, but I personally would never trust a situation like that. If you give a meal, one sliver of soap, a drink of water, anything and you must have enough to spare so you should be able to give more. That will always be their thinking. 
Just an "innocent" family chased out of their home with babies in tow. could you turn them away? You would be so heartless that you would send them off to certain death? and yet they didn't get ready for it did they so why let my family suffer?

I'm thinking I need to make my place totally inaccessible so there is no chance the will have the opportunity to ask in the first place.. 
Also planning my underground bunker. Any one want to come help me dig?


----------



## tirednurse

Maine-Marine said:


> I often talk about prepping to people.. heck they do not know where i live... if just a few buy some extra stuff it reduces the number of bad luck cases a little bit.
> 
> I think it is important to tell folks that we had a great depression before in America so hard times will not be a first time event.
> 
> With the exception of family, I am not taking anybody into my home, I will provide a sandwich and directions down the road...now if there is a pandemic, I might make people back up and take said food from a distance away from my door.
> 
> I am prepared to kill in defense of my family. I am also prepared to help my neighbors or anybody that needs a hand...
> 
> I just downloaded FUEL and am going to give it a read
> 
> other good reads
> 
> The Shelter: Book 1, The BeginningApr 27, 2015 | Kindle eBook
> by Ira Tabankin
> 
> Grid Down: A Strike against America - An EMP Survival Story-
> by Roger Hayden
> 
> and for a christian end times view..this is a trilogy
> 
> The Coming (A Last Days Trilogy Book 1) Paul Bortolazzo
> September 13, 2011


There is a second book also called "Shortage"

I have read and liked the Shelter series (3 books) and Grid Down. haven't read the other. I have Kindle unlimited so pay $10 a month and read tons of books for "free" so I get my moneys worth from it. If any out there don't already have a kindle, you can download the app to your phone or PC and still read the book. much cheaper than buying even if you pay the price to download individually. I just go through to many books for that.


----------



## Prepared One

I was asked just the other day at wally world why I was buying so much rice, candles and propane bottles. I simply looked at her and said it's wise to be prepared. She said Hurricane, right. I simply nodded and offered no more. I live in the city, I want no one knowing I prepare beyond a trusted few and no one really knows to what extent. I really need to get out of this damn city. By the way Nurse, you mentioned a few good reads. I read a lot but not as much as I would like to. To those who have never thought of books as a prep, a good book will be a treasure when the boob tube goes dark.


----------



## stevekozak

Is this book an e-book only? I did a quick search (I will admit that my Google-Fu is weak) but did not find it.


----------



## sideKahr

Good posts, Nurse. I have Kindle on my Ipad. What ap do you use to read the text aloud to you, or are you getting audio books? All of the text-to-speech programs I've tried sound too mechanical.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I have kindle unlimited also... I downloaded Fuel last night and read almost half of it... 1:30 am.. dang

good story.. the writing is a little jerky but the character development is great...


----------



## tirednurse

stevekozak said:


> Is this book an e-book only? I did a quick search (I will admit that my Google-Fu is weak) but did not find it.


It is probably just a kindle book from Amazon search on amazon specifically


----------



## paraquack

I look at my position of being "somewhat" prepared as having more than just food, water, and equipment. I think a big part of being prepared is having a valuable trade, profession, or ability. While I feel that bugging out for me won't be an option, I know it is a possibility. Being a mechanic and electrician type of jack of all trades, and a paramedic I can only hope that should I have to head out to a little town, arriving with my own supplies and a knowledge base that would be useful to the residents of the town would convince them to allow me to reside with them.


----------



## tirednurse

sideKahr said:


> Good posts, Nurse. I have Kindle on my Ipad. What ap do you use to read the text aloud to you, or are you getting audio books? All of the text-to-speech programs I've tried sound too mechanical.


No I don't pay the extra for the audio books. I would go broke in a hurry. 
I have a Kindle fire which has the option of "text to speech" it is ok once you get used to it but since it is a computer program you have to sometimes interpret what "she" is talking about. some words are mispronounced because in english they can be said in 2 different ways, or FETF it will sound out as a word not initials. But overall it has been a nice option.


----------



## tirednurse

paraquack said:


> I look at my position of being "somewhat" prepared as having more than just food, water, and equipment. I think a big part of being prepared is having a valuable trade, profession, or ability. While I feel that bugging out for me won't be an option, I know it is a possibility. Being a mechanic and electrician type of jack of all trades, and a paramedic I can only hope that should I have to head out to a little town, arriving with my own supplies and a knowledge base that would be useful to the residents of the town would convince them to allow me to reside with them.


Our biggest prep should always be knowledge. tons of food, water ammo don't do any good if we don't know how to use them or cant not figure out how to restock. Common sense rules all


----------



## 8301

tirednurse said:


> No I don't pay the extra for the audio books. I would go broke in a hurry.
> I have a Kindle fire which has the option of "text to speech" it is ok once you get used to it but since it is a computer program you have to sometimes interpret what "she" is talking about. some words are mispronounced because in english they can be said in 2 different ways, or FETF it will sound out as a word not initials. But overall it has been a nice option.


You've convinced me. I've stuck with audio books (1 per month for the last 10 years) but even at $11 each (monthly club fee) they are expensive and you only get 1. I'm going to try the Kindle books (Amazon prime) since there is a lot more selection and lower price. Now I just need to figure out how to use my phone to play them.


----------



## tirednurse

FoolAmI said:


> You've convinced me. I've stuck with audio books (1 per month for the last 10 years) but even at $11 each (monthly club fee) they are expensive and you only get 1. I'm going to try the Kindle books (Amazon prime) since there is a lot more selection and lower price. Now I just need to figure out how to use my phone to play them.


I'm not a techy so can't help there. However I know Amazon has the Kindle fire on sale right now for $39.99 I just bought a spare to put into safekeeping that I will be downloading a bunch of books onto for possible future use. I will have to by those ones, not just borrow with the kindle unlimited fee, but then I will have a library of sorts if I need it. I can hold hundreds of books on it plus tons of other information I may need. 
I don't worry about power for this device since it last a lot longer than a phone or other device so I can keep it charged pretty easily.

here is a link to the device

http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Display-Wi-Fi-GB-Special/dp/B00TSUGXKE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1455335429&sr=8-1&keywords=kindle+fire


----------



## Piratesailor

Nurse, in her opening post mentioned educating people. Paraphrasing...are they given enough information to be prepared? 

I think in today's society it's a bit of a loss cause. Who would give the information and educate these people? The government? Doubtful. Yes, the state, local and federal governments issue warning about hurricanes and the flu but there is no real education of what it would take to survive. As for the society, as we look around we see people going to work every day and just trying to live. They are oblivious to much of what is happening and if they do watch the news via facebook or the main stream media. I've actually been told by a very well educated person that they get much of their news from facebook. 

So, I think it's incumbent on us, as a community to slowly and quietly to educate those around us. Educate family and friends up to the point that we are comfortable with exposing our preps, etc. I've tried that over the years. I ask simple questions... What would you do if you lost all power (electric) for 30 days. That gets the conversations going without telling anyone how I prep. (and the responses range from interesting to stupid to naive to comical)

I'll have to read that book. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Piratesailor

Prepared One said:


> I was asked just the other day at wally world why I was buying so much rice, candles and propane bottles. I simply looked at her and said it's wise to be prepared. She said Hurricane, right. I simply nodded and offered no more. I live in the city, I want no one knowing I prepare beyond a trusted few and no one really knows to what extent. I really need to get out of this damn city. By the way Nurse, you mentioned a few good reads. I read a lot but not as much as I would like to. To those who have never though of books as a prep, a good book will be a treasure when the boob tube goes dark.


I'm in the same boat (and city) and have been asked similar questions. I'm with you on getting out of the city. I'm looking at a few acres right now and will bide my time to find the right place. I tell people it's for the horses.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Come spring I am going to cache some food and other items... some I am going to put at the local game land about a 10 minute drive from my house, some i will put around my house, some i will put by a friends house

enough for 2 weeks..rice, beans, protein powder, etc


----------



## Slippy

Thanks for the book suggestion Tired Nurse. I bought it on my Kindle and started reading it this am. 

Me and Mrs S were talking about the plunge in oil prices and the possibility of companies in the oil and oil support business defaulting on loans and closing operations. There is an ever present possibility of a gas shortage due to the low price of crude. 

I still blame regulations for a huge part of the high cost to take oil out of the ground/

Good book so far!


----------



## Maine-Marine

Slippy said:


> Thanks for the book suggestion Tired Nurse. I bought it on my Kindle and started reading it this am.
> 
> Me and Mrs S were talking about the plunge in oil prices and the possibility of companies in the oil and oil support business defaulting on loans and closing operations. There is an ever present possibility of a gas shortage due to the low price of crude.
> 
> I still blame regulations for a huge part of the high cost to take oil out of the ground/
> 
> Good book so far!


consider kidle unlimited... $9.99 a month and you can borrow a ton of books (up to ten at a time) and read them for free


----------



## tirednurse

Slippy said:


> Thanks for the book suggestion Tired Nurse. I bought it on my Kindle and started reading it this am.
> 
> Me and Mrs S were talking about the plunge in oil prices and the possibility of companies in the oil and oil support business defaulting on loans and closing operations. There is an ever present possibility of a gas shortage due to the low price of crude.
> 
> I still blame regulations for a huge part of the high cost to take oil out of the ground/
> 
> Good book so far!


MM is now farther into it than I am now. I'm only about 2/3 finished and will be able to read a bit more today. Seems pretty good to me, with some good suggestions on how messed up things could get very fast. All because of gas


----------



## Maine-Marine

I finished it and started on book two..

it is a good read and makes you think... 

there are a couple of spots that make me wish i was there with a long range rifle...

there were actually a couple of good fema guys and a few bad cops


----------



## c.tiberius

Crazy thing is tha I did have some bad dreams after putting the book down at night. Finished it and all I can say is I hope I get at least 10 years until everything goes to hell. Good story but I am outraged at how trusting and careless Trev and Matt characters were. Even now in "calm" times I don't go up to people expecting them to be twice as nice as me, uniform or not. I'll probably not read the next book.


----------



## tirednurse

c.tiberius said:


> Crazy thing is tha I did have some bad dreams after putting the book down at night. Finished it and all I can say is I hope I get at least 10 years until everything goes to hell. Good story but I am outraged at how trusting and careless Trev and Matt characters were. Even now in "calm" times I don't go up to people expecting them to be twice as nice as me, uniform or not. I'll probably not read the next book.


But isn't that our typical behavior? When Trevor ran into Mandy, starving and abused, who wouldn't feel the need to offer a little food, a bed for the night before she moved on. She took advantage and caused a lot of problems and those involved just let it happen. 
I am almost finished with the second book and still get angry at what is going on because I could see how easy this could happen. No matter how we prepare ourselves, it is no guarantee that we will survive. One stupid mistake could cost us everything.


----------



## c.tiberius

tirednurse said:


> But isn't that our typical behavior? When Trevor ran into Mandy, starving and abused, who wouldn't feel the need to offer a little food, a bed for the night before she moved on. She took advantage and caused a lot of problems and those involved just let it happen.
> I am almost finished with the second book and still get angry at what is going on because I could see how easy this could happen. No matter how we prepare ourselves, it is no guarantee that we will survive. One stupid mistake could cost us everything.


I guess I'm just revolting because I know that sometimes, no matter how careful and prepared you are,things could still go against you.


----------



## tirednurse

c.tiberius said:


> I guess I'm just revolting because I know that sometimes, no matter how careful and prepared you are,things could still go against you.


I don't know you but are you really revolting?

I think the books bring up some valid points to think about. Not just a book of list of supplies, this is a book that gets you thinking about human nature which is dangerous and unpredictable


----------

